# Grading question



## Kberg84 (May 20, 2020)

I'm in the process of contacting and getting quotes from companies to have my yard graded. A project I would love to attempt but with so much on my plate as it is, I would never find the time. My question is….a company mentioned using tractor/bobcat and stripping off the top layer and continually working the pile "before too long it becomes mostly dirt". Would going that route set me up for a weed infestation after I've laid the sod? Grass is currently salad bar. Should I go out and hit it a couple times with glyphosate prior him coming out or would it be ok to go with what he's saying? Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

I would hit it with round up before they come. I'm sure they'll appreciate not having to deal with the clumps. Seems like a pre emergent application would handle most anything aside from Common Bermuda. If you did get it down to bare earth I wouldn't think stripping the top layer off would be necessary unless you have high spots.


----------

